# Which are the five greatest works by Joseph Haydn in your opinion?



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

The works are ordered more or less chronologically. Define "greatest" as you wish. If you choose _Other(s)_, please tell us here in the comments section which work(s) you had in mind.

You may change your vote later.

*P.S.: Please, count each single option as a single work, even when an option actually includes more than one piece. *(See post #6)

=================================================================

Top ten most voted works that belong to Joseph Haydn's five greatest according to the poll at the moment (in case of tie, later work gets priority in the ordering):

1. Symphonies Nos. 99-104 "London", Hob. I:99-104 (27 votes)
2. The Creation, Hob. XXI:2 (18 votes)
3. String Quartets Nos.60-65 "Erdödy", Op. 76 (16 votes)
3. Symphonies Nos. 93-98 "London", Hob. I:93-98 (16 votes)
5. String Quartets Nos. 23-28 "Sun", Op. 20 (15 votes)
6. Symphonies Nos. 82-87 "Paris", Hob. I:82-87 (12 votes)
7. Cello Concertos Nos. 1 and 2, Hob. VIIb:1-2 (7 votes)
8. The Seasons, Hob. XXI:3 (6 votes)
9. Mass No. 11 "Missa in Angustiis", Hob. XXII:11 (6 votes)
10. Symphonies Nos. 88-92, Hob. I:88-92 (6 votes)

Total votes at the moment: 36.

Last update: 10/21/2022.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Could the moderation please change the option _String Quartets "Lobkowitz", Op. 77 _to _String Quartets Nos. 66 and 67 "Lobkowitz", Op. 77_? I included the numbers of the string quartets in all the other options but forgot to include in this one.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Xisten267 said:


> Could the moderation please change the option _String Quartets "Lobkowitz", Op. 77 _to _String Quartets Nos. 66 and 67 "Lobkowitz", Op. 77_? I included the numbers of the string quartets in all the other options but forgot to include in this one.


Done.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

I chose the Paris symphonies and nothing else because there are 6 of them. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

A very tough one, but here's five favorites, in no particular order, out of a good deal more:

Piano Trio # 39 ("Gypsy")
Piano Trio #44
Symphony # 31 ("Hornsignal")
Symphony # 38 ("Echo")
Symphony # 102


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

MatthewWeflen said:


> I chose the Paris symphonies and nothing else because there are 6 of them. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Please, count each single option as a single work, even when an option actually includes more than one piece.

In the eighteenth century, it was customary to publish a collection of pieces as a single opus ("work" in italian), and so we have for example the six "Sun" quartets together forming Haydn's Op. 20, six piano sonatas forming his Op. 30, six symphonies forming his Op. 13, etc. Many works by Haydn weren't published though, so, to compensate for this, and considering that the composer has a huge quantity of pieces, I decided to include options that have groups of pieces that, I believe, could have been published as single opus numbers (the _Paris_ symphonies for example), and even if they weren't, for the purposes of this poll I ask you and the other members to please consider each of these groups of pieces as a single work.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

Today, I chose:

Op 33
The cello concertos
Op 64
Op 76
The Creation


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

The first three below are a slam dunk. The last two could change from time to time.

Cello Concertos Nos. 1 and 2, Hob. VIIb:1-2 
The Creation, Hob. XXI:2
Symphonies Nos. 99-104 "London", Hob. I:99-104

String Quartets Nos. 66 and 67 "Lobkowitz", Op. 77
The Seven Last Words of Christ, Op. 51


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

nO lOvE fOr AEIOU?


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

At this moment, I am having trouble voting. So far I do not have favourites above others although I find the music skilfully crafted. I have many of the symphonies and have been wondering why there is so much more major than minor. I am of the opinion that late Mozart and Beethoven are in general more weighty that Haydn, and I am always drawn to the weighty. Then again, Haydn surprises me all the time.

I will vote later!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Almost impossible to vote, I adore Haydn so I voted neutral -The Creation and the Seasons


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Symphony 49 La Passione
Piano Trio Nos 43-45 op 86
SQ op 76
Variations Hob 17/6
The Creation


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

I say easily his greatest work is *The Creation*, one of the greatest oratorios ever written and one of the few than can match -- or exceed -- the scope, vision and vitality of Handel's greatest masses. Nothing else Haydn wrote was on such a scale and at such a level of genius.

Everything else I think is a matter of personal preference since just about everything he wrote is wonderful. I voted for the *Theresa*, *Missa Augustis* and *Kettledrum* masses and the *"Paris" symphonies* but I could have cited anything on the list and about 50 other things not on the list including the two *Cello Concertos*, *Symphonies 6, 31, 52, 60 and 70*, and/or the *English Canzonettas*, his English language songs.

One of my favorites from him in the lesser-known *Battle Of the Nile* a brief, colorful and humorous cantata that covers ground similar to his _Mass In Time of War_ about Nelson's victory over Napoleon at the Nile. It is. One thing about Haydn that separates him from most composers is tghe level of excellence is so uniform you can almost never go wrong with anything he wrote.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

The elegant simplicity of this 




Theresa: Gratias agimus tibi


----------



## Doublestring (Sep 3, 2014)

Symphony No. 103 in E-flat Major "Drum-Roll" ("mit dem Paukenwirbel")
Trumpet concerto in E-flat Major
Piano Trio No. 44 in E major
Symphony No. 94 in G Major "Surprise" ("Paukenschlagsinfonie")
Piano Sonata No. 49 in E-flat Major


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

No idea what his greatest are, but I tend to only listen to his symphonies and choral music. Nelson Mass, Theresa Mass, Harmony Mass. Symphonies 22, 26, 49, 100. Don't let Hammeredklavier know, but I find his quartets and piano sonatas kind of drab, but then also Mozart's quartets too.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

I suspect the Lord Nelson Mass would get more votes if more people knew that its proper name is actually "Missa in Angustiis."


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

I'd think more people know the piece as Nelson mass?!
(I am pretty sure that at least in German "Nelsonmesse" and "Paukenmesse" are better known than "in angustiis" and "in tempore belli".)


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Added a list of the top ten most voted works of the poll in the first post. I'll keep updating the numbers of the list as new votes appear.


----------



## HerbertNorman (Jan 9, 2020)

Very difficult , I like Haydn ... I included the last symphonies and the Trumpet concerto ...


----------

